# Sense of Humor



## MTEMTB (Mar 21, 2010)

I have got that nasty little practical joker streak in me.
The other EMS personal who know me HATE it when I get to be the pt for practice.

Back in '07 I was asked to be a pt at around 20,000 ft suffering from pain in my lower right abdomen.
Now I can't just make it easy. I had at least 4 sets of partners to examine me and discuss my "complaint".

During each exam I kept asking for a helicoptor to come fly me out and that I was so sure that I was going to die on this mountain. I was making it extremely difficult for each pair. I have to say I got the last pair the best. Just as one went to feel the site of the "pain" I yelled OW!
They both forgot what they were asking me at the time and at this point I was laughing so hard my side did hurt. The one guy had jumped a good foot off of the ground.

they did get me back when we were discussing what course of treatment would be done.

1. Throw her off of the mountain.
2. Sedate her and throw her off of the mountain.
3. Sedate her and fly her out for a psyc eval.
4. Duct tape her to the rotor blades of the helicoptor and send her for a psyc eval.

Figure if you can't laugh and have a bit of fun in training then life gets boring.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Mar 21, 2010)

When I'm instructing or playing patient for a scenario and student EMTs ask who my doctor is, I always tell them "Kevorkian" or "Dr. Love".  And my hospital of choice is always Rampart.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 21, 2010)

I suck at pretending to be the patient. When my classmates attempt to do a head-to-toe on me, I am extremely ticklish at my age still, I'm 20, and after a few palpations here and there, I begin to gaurd and tighten up naturally without thought. I didn't really intend to talk about humor in this post, I wanted to comment on pretending to be a patient, but some of my classmates find it funny. I hate being a fake patient.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm always asked to either play the uncooperative patient ... or I play the jerk family member that gets in the way and yells at the providers. Both roles are ones that I'm good at.

It's a rude awaking when the scenario patient is screaming at the provider, vomiting Campbell's vegetable soup on their shoes and not totally cooperative with a head to toe and can't answer questions during a SAMPLE. 

Always good for a laugh when the EMT student can't even get a word out.

Welcome to the real world.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 21, 2010)

*Oh, my alley, my alley!*

I loved being a pt simulator. When I was irrational, it took five people to safely stop me. When I was obtunded, I'd wander out of the triage area back into the exercise. I especially liked having apical sucking chest wounds, slowly dying then posing with mouth gaping wide and head thrown back.
Best one: victim lying on electric drill with current still on. If they managed not to have me GRAB their ankle and scream "GOTCHA!" when they touched me, then they failed to see my (then) simulated medica alert necklace.


----------



## LngJohnSlvr (Apr 16, 2010)

I love being the fake patient!


----------



## fortsmithman (Apr 16, 2010)

During 1 scenario I played a pt with a chest wound.  When the members who were supposed to be treating asked what was wrong I told them I was shot and the shooter was still in the area.

Another scenario I was supposed to be a trauma man beat up outside a bar.  When the members  arrived I swore at them and pulled a fake knife.  The instructor told me it was OK if i deviated from the script to make things interesting.  Since then My fellow members don't like it when I'm the pt, because I tend to play the violent pt.


----------



## Stephanie. (Apr 16, 2010)

*It's Real!*

I LOVE BEING THE PATIENT!! I used to volunteer for the Medic students, The most classic time (glad it was with someone that has a sense of humor) he was doing a trauma assessment, started at my head and when he palpated my clavicle I screamed 'owww!' ... He thought it was amusing so he kept poking me... & i kept screaming oww... He said "man, this patient is really good in the role", thats when I sat up and said 'No, actually I really do have a bruised clavicle' .... 

The evaluator passed him just because we didn't stop laughing for the rest of the assessment.


----------



## MTEMTB (Apr 17, 2010)

A couple more stories.

I was asked to come in and be a pt.
I was stabbed accidently in the upper left arm, nicking the brachial artery.
Now I have all this fake "blood" in a rubber ball behind me. I got the blood running down my arm and when the trainees came up to me I started throwing my arm around trying to get "blood" on them. Was so funny watching them ducking and trying to catch my arm.

Another time I was a pt that had been drinking with a large group of people on a skaffold when the skaffolding collapsed.
I was laying the grass when 2 EMS came up and started to ask me questions about how I was.
Does this hurt? I'm not sure. Any pain here? I don't know.
After doing this for awhile they told me I was fine. I asked if they were sure. They were.

I sat up and asked if they were done. Yes.
I then raised my hand to my mouth and went glug glug glug.
They both yelled You Were Drunk????
Yes.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 17, 2010)

Aprz said:


> I suck at pretending to be the patient. When my classmates attempt to do a head-to-toe on me, I am extremely ticklish at my age still, I'm 20, and after a few palpations here and there, I begin to gaurd and tighten up naturally without thought. I didn't really intend to talk about humor in this post, I wanted to comment on pretending to be a patient, but some of my classmates find it funny. I hate being a fake patient.


 
So I'm not the only one.........I hate being the pt because I laugh every time they do an exam. Shoot, I laugh when the doc is doing my sports/fire physical.

~~~~~~~~~~~

In my ILS class they took and paired us up and then sent groups of four off to do scenarios, one pair would do pt care, and the other pair would be a pt and a evaluator who played a bystander/family member. 

The other pair had got me and my partner good on one scenario and of coures we had to get them back, so my partner (A female) played a pregnant female with Gestational Diabetes. Of the tow of them (Bill and Norm) Norm, the gopher who was not suppsed to give any hints, figured it out in a matter of seconds. But Bill, the PCP took a looooooong time. He turned so red when he finally figured it out.

I am a terrible actor, but personally think I did a wonderful job of playing the typical dumb husband who had no clue.


----------



## LngJohnSlvr (Apr 18, 2010)

Haha... I never get anything to do with the Pregnancy... I get caught up in what else could be wrong... LOL


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 18, 2010)

LngJohnSlvr said:


> Haha... I never get anything to do with the Pregnancy... I get caught up in what else could be wrong... LOL


 
Exactly what happened here. It was all my partner and I could do to keep from laughing. Our classmates still talk about it.


----------



## LngJohnSlvr (Apr 18, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Exactly what happened here. It was all my partner and I could do to keep from laughing. Our classmates still talk about it.



I try not to think about it really... the whole birthing thing is still a little strange to me... I will someday get used to it (hopefully... ), however, for now... I try to fix anything and everything else before i think about that!


----------



## MTEMTB (Apr 18, 2010)

I would say the funniest training course I ever took was called EMS Live.

There was around 30 of us sitting in this room and the instructor was going through what was in the jump kit in front of us.
Suddenly there is a loud commotion behind me, I turn around to see this guy falling out of his chair.
About a quarter of the class jumps to their feet, I'm first to his side and someone yells call 911. We then had just about every cell phone out and people dialing. We are then told it is was scenerio.

Afterwards I was laughing with some people about how many people were dialing 911 when we ARE 911 and we had 3 ambulances parked out front and just about everything we needed right there.

We also had a diabetic, trouble breathing and child birth.
I got to do the child birth alone. I couldn't let it pass when they asked how you delay the birth, I used a friends response. "Duct tape her legs together and tell her to pant."
Took the instructor a few seconds but my pt was laughing too much to push.


----------



## LngJohnSlvr (Apr 19, 2010)

I probably would have died!


----------



## Stephanie. (Apr 20, 2010)

*Fall out*



MTEMTB said:


> I would say the funniest training course I ever took was called EMS Live.
> 
> There was around 30 of us sitting in this room and the instructor was going through what was in the jump kit in front of us.
> Suddenly there is a loud commotion behind me, I turn around to see this guy falling out of his chair.
> ...





My instructor did something similar, He was an older guy and grabbed his chest and fell to the ground in the middle of a class.. I jumped up and was at his side in an instant.. He then jumped up and was laughing, and said he was testing us.. I guess I passed. LOL


----------



## MTEMTB (Apr 28, 2010)

It is always funny when you do a joke and the same people get you back later.

Took a water rescue course. Now I had never met some of these guys. They were giving me a bad time about being short and trying to lift our pt out of the pool. Standing flat footed I was completely under water.
I ran into them the next day and just couldn't stop myself, I said," So that's what you look like with your clothes on."
Both their eyes bugged out and the jokes were on.

Later on they got me back. Turns out they are EMT-P's and were there as instructors for EMS training to work with SWAT.
The one guy ducked down in front of my table to pull his mask on and suddenly jumped up yelling and screaming with his "gun" just inches from my nose.

We run into each other once in awhile and always share a laugh.


----------



## Captn' Tuddle (May 21, 2010)

I was doing my medical assesment for my EMTB class final called to the scene of a strawberry field for a pt with dufficulty breathing. Going through SAMPLE I asked "What was your last oral intake?" my 'pt' looked to the proctor who just shrugged. After a brief moment of akward silence I asked "Was it strawberries?" Both the 'pt' and procter busted up laughing to the point that my pt really did have difficulty breathing.


----------

